# beeswax/mineral oil paste..anyone ever wipe it on leather boots?



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 14, 2013)

i just got my beekeeping buddy to give me a hunk of beeswax. i am about to make up a batch of paste to keep my cutting board from looking and behaving like junk.

it got me thinking..as i was conditioning my hunting boots last night..isnt boot conditioner essentially the same stuff? my wife's Coach purse leather conditioner is useless.

i was about to buy Obernaufs..but i think that it is just beeswax and some oil. (neatsfoot?)


----------



## daveb (Jun 14, 2013)

Are you looking for a waterproof, sno-seal type finish on boots or simple conditioning? Would think you would want it thicker than board oil to waterproof the more pliable leather. About the same or thinner for conditioning. I've used a board butter type product on boots and belts - works fine, no fragrance, may (like any other product) discolor the leather. Suggest you try mixture on wife's purse first - but then again I'm single for a reason...


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 14, 2013)

> Suggest you try mixture on wife's purse first - but then again I'm single for a reason...


I swear to God I was thinking exactly the same thing. Lol


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 14, 2013)

as mentioned, that's basically what sno-seal is, and sno-seal rocks.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 16, 2013)

thanks. i asked a boot maker.

he said, i would be missing an anti bacterial component. while a wood board doesnt need it, my leather boots would. darn.

i ordered some Obernaufs LP stuff. they add something for bacteria. thanks..

(my wife would be pissed!!!)hahahhaha


----------



## Mike9 (Jun 20, 2013)

I knew some guides time back way back that filled their mukluks with oil and put them by the wood stove to heat a little. When the oil came through the leather they were water-proof. They would pour that oil from boot to boot till they were all saturated. Then they'd store that till next time. 

I miss those days sometimes. Things are a lot simpler in the bush. Great living when it's going right and a lot easier to fix when it ain't. Of course I was a lot younger back then with a lot more stamina and brazenness.

All this aside - when I pot guitar pickups I use a mixture of 20% beeswax and 40% paraffin. The paraffin makes it thin and easier to soak into the tight windings. Same principal as here - get the product where you want it.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jun 20, 2013)

I use mink oil on my boots - I have used a store bought beeswax solution and it is nowhere as good as mink oil. Growing up that was a benefit of having a grandfather who trapped for a living.


----------

